# Earthway 2600A-Plus Spread Issue



## Rile78 (May 14, 2018)

I searched through the forum and found a few post by people having the same issue with this spreader...trouble spreading evenly with low rates as well as spreading heavy to the left. Has anyone every found a fix for this? I feel like the agitator is part of the issue and thought about modifying it somehow, maybe a larger clip. Before I do anything crazy wanted to see if others had found a solution. I've used mine maybe 4 times so far and I feel like for $125 it should have neither of those issues.


----------



## Lawnguyland (Apr 25, 2018)

I've been wondering if the breakthru agitator kit would fit on my earthway C22. I haven't noticed any issues with spread pattern but I have to do the spreader dance to get the last bit of product out.

The breakthru kit is designed for lesco/permagreen so it may need to be modified a bit. But anything would be a step up from just having a hairpin cotter pin agitator. Has anyone else tried adding it to a lesco?

Let me know if you give it a try.


----------



## td_05 (Mar 28, 2019)

Rile78 said:


> I searched through the forum and found a few post by people having the same issue with this spreader...trouble spreading evenly with low rates as well as spreading heavy to the left. Has anyone every found a fix for this? I feel like the agitator is part of the issue and thought about modifying it somehow, maybe a larger clip. Before I do anything crazy wanted to see if others had found a solution. I've used mine maybe 4 times so far and I feel like for $125 it should have neither of those issues.


Rile-

Have you made any progress? I just did first application with my 2150 and was kind of disappointed. Like you said, low rates spread pattern seemed really inconsistent, and heavier to the left.


----------



## Rile78 (May 14, 2018)

No sir, still just deal with it. I've read around the forum that a lot of spreaders just don't operate that great on low rates...unless you get a high end Lesco or Spyker, but if I spent $300-$500 for a spreader my wife would bury me in the compost pile. I do plan on enlarging the hole where the clip is and using a larger diameter clip. Hoping that will push more fert as it rotates. I'll let you know if that works once I get it done.


----------

